# Kopierschutz: Warum keine USB Dongles?



## Superwip (27. August 2012)

Den Spielepublishern dieser Welt fehlt es, gerade in der jüngeren Vergangenheit, anscheinend nicht an Ideen ihre Kunden durch fragwürdige Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu gängeln. Insbesondere die Bindung von Spielen an einen Account oder der Onlinezwang im Singleplayer erzürnt -meiner Meinung nach durchaus zurecht- viele Spieler.

Nun gibt es aber eine oft vergessene Kopierschutzvariante, die einerseits sehr sicher ist und meiner Meinung nach auch sehr kundenfreundlich, jedenfalls wesentlich kundenfreundlicher als eine Accountbindung: das USB Dongle.

Aber was ist ein USB Dongle?

Ein USB Dongle ist ein USB Stick, der mit dem PC verbunden werden muss um das geschützte Programm zu starten, in der Regel wird das realisiert indem essentielle Programmteile verschlüsselt auf dem Dongle gespeichert sind und nur bei Bedarf geladen werden. USB Dongles sind übrigens nicht neu, es gibt sie, soweit ich weiß schon seit den 1990ern, davor gab es bereits welche für RS 232 oder Parallelport; sie kommen aber seit jeher fast ausschließlich bei hochpreisiger Profisoftware zum Einsatz.

Vorteile:
+ Sehr sicher, bietet (potentiell) mindestens das gleiche Schutzniveau von "Onlinezwang"
+ Unkomplizierte Installation des Spiels auf beliebig vielen Geräten gleichzeitig möglich
+ Weiterverkauf einfach möglich
+ keine unnötige Accountbindung
+ Keine Abhängigkeit vom der Internetverfügbarkeit
+ CD/DVD Basierender Kopierschutz unnötig
+ keine Datenschutzprobleme

Nachteile:
- Mehrkosten für den Publisher von etwa 5-10€ pro verkauftem Spiel
- Onlineverkauf unmöglich
- ein Verlust des Dongles macht das Spiel unbrauchbar
- Dongle belegt USB

Die Nachteile durch die Mehrkosten und die Verunmöglichung des Onlineverkaufs könnten einfach auf einen Schlag beseitigt werden: man veröffentlicht einfach zwei Versionen des Spiels: eine "normale" Version mit Onlinezwang und eine nur offline erhältliche, etwa 10€ teurere "Offline Premium" Version ohne Onlinezwang dafür aber eben mit USB Dongle anstelle der sonst üblichen Gadgeds der Collector's Editions. Wenn die pöse Raukopiererei wirklich so schlimm ist wie es sich die Publisher einreden, dann sollten sich die Mehrkosten auch ohne weiteres rechnen. Das ein Spiel beim Verlust eines Physischen Gegenstands unbrauchbar wird wäre ja auch nichts neues- mit dem Unterschied, dass ein USB Stick in der Regel etwas langlebiger als eine CD oder DVD ist. Das das Dongle einen freien USB belegt ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht weiter schlimm, moderne PCs haben ja in der Regel genug davon, alleinfalls bei einigen Subnotebooks könnte das in gewissen Situationen ein Problem werden... zumindest wenn kein Hub zur Hand ist. CD/DVD basierender Kopierschutz ist in dieser Hinsicht aber auch wesentlich unflexibler.

Ein "Nachteil" aus Sicht des Publishers könnte natürlich auch schlicht die Tatsache sein, dass der Gebrauchtverkauf eben nicht eingeschränkt wird- aber durch den Mehrpreis für die Offlineversion könnte man hier gut gegensteuern.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Form des Kopierschutzes?


----------



## StormZ (27. August 2012)

Usb sticks halten länger? Naja finde ich nicht... Die Nachteile sprechen für sich, aber dennoch ist es eine gute kopierschutz Methode... Nur sind die Publisher doch so..  eh naja... Egal...


----------



## turbosnake (27. August 2012)

Ich habe mein PC atm  außerhalb meines Case und habe dort keinen Steckplatz frei wenn das drin steckt:
KHV
Maus
Tastaur
Empfänger vom 360 Pad
Drucker
Wlan Stick
Ist zwar ein M-ATX Board, aber rausziehen kann/will ich höchstens mal den Drucker. Den Rest brauche ich ja zT ingame.
Wenn man jetzt ein altes Case hat kann es sein das man nur USB 2 oder gar nur USB 1 hat, da kann es doch schonmal recht langsam werden.
Wobei ich nicht weiß was ausreichen würde.

Aber besser als der Onlinezwang ist es!


----------



## Superwip (27. August 2012)

Ich hab auch ein µATX Board aber trotzdem 8 USBs auf der ATX Blende 

Die ATX Blende ist bei µATX Boards ja auch nicht kleiner...

Dennoch: mir ist schon klar, dass es auch Boards gibt, die noch weniger haben (z.B. mein altes) und ich habe zur Zeit auch immerhin 5 Geräte dranhängen aber wozu gibt es HUBs?



> Usb sticks halten länger?


 
Ja. 

Eine CD oder DVD ist in vielen Fällen, bei nicht optimaler Lagerung nach einigen Jahren verkratzt und nichtmerhr lesbar. Ein USB Stick ist da viel robuster (hängt natürlich auch von seiner konkreten Bauweise ab).


----------



## bingo88 (27. August 2012)

Ich habe Dongles für Audiosoftware, daher kenne ich das "Problem". Wenn man für jedes Game einen separaten Dongle benötigen würde, wäre das schon ziemlich nervig. Ansonsten könnte ich durchaus damit leben.


----------



## turbosnake (27. August 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein µATX Board aber trotzdem 8 USBs auf der ATX Blende
> 
> Die ATX Blende ist bei µATX Boards ja auch nicht kleiner...
> 
> Dennoch: mir ist schon klar, dass es auch Boards gibt, die noch weniger haben (z.B. mein altes) und ich habe zur Zeit auch immerhin 5 Geräte dranhängen aber wozu gibt es HUBs?


Dafür habe ich VGA und DVI Ausgänge für IGPU, kann ein mitgrund sein.
Aber im Case kommen 2 dazu und mein Monitor hat auch welche, aber da fehlt mir das Kabel.


----------



## Superwip (27. August 2012)

Vor garnicht allzu langer Zeit war es noch üblich, dass man die passende CD/DVD einlegen musste, wenn man ein bestimmtes Spiel spielen wollte... bei manchen Spielen und auf den Konsolen überhaupt generell ist das auch noch heute der Fall...

Ob man nun eine CD raussuchen und einlegen oder das Dongle raussuchen und anstecken muss ist doch egal; die häufigst genutzen Dongles könnte man auch auf einem HUB angesteckt lassen, die übrigen vielleicht auf einer Art Schlüsselbrett lagern. Wenn man auch bedenkt, dass so oder so wohl niemals alle Publisher auf den Zug aufspringen werden wird es wohl lange dauern bis man wirklich ernsthafte Probleme mit den "Donglemassen" bekommt.


----------



## Timsu (27. August 2012)

Kann man aber nicht diesen Schutz einfach umgehen?
Mit Programmen wie dd z.B.?
Aber Theorethisch ist es eine gute Idee.


----------



## AMD x6 (27. August 2012)

Ja theoretisch gute Idee,aber es gibt soweit ich weiß,kein System den man nicht Umgehen kann.Da ich auch etliche USB Sticks schon wechseln musste,halten die Dinger auch nicht sehr lange,ausgenommen die Qualitativ Guten,nur die Teile würden wieder zu viel kosten.


----------



## Superwip (27. August 2012)

USB Dongles kann man schon sehr sicher machen, das sie so gebaut sind, dass man sie nicht einfach nachbauen geschweige denn einfach ihren Inhalt auf einen herkömmlichen USB-Stick kopieren kann sollte klar sein

Beispiel:

Programm sendet eine verschlüsselte Anfrage (zufälliger Schlüssel, nach einem dem Dongle bekannten Algorithmus generiert) an das Dongle einen auf dem Dongle gespeicherten Programmteil freizugeben -> Dongle antwortet mit dem verschlüsselten Programmteil, der Schlüssel wurde aus der Anfrage generiert

Man kann das demnach weder einfach kopieren noch mitschneiden, da die Anfrage und die Antwort immer einen anderen Schlüssel verwenden.

Natürlich ist nichts absolut sicher. Aber wie gesagt sind USB Dongels -auf einer Stufe mit dem gefürchteten Onlinezwang- der wohl *potentiell* sicherste Kopierschutz überhaupt. Man kann das Konzept natürlich auch mehr oder weniger gut umsetzen.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. August 2012)

Mich verwundert es schon das es einer anspricht ich hab über die Methode auch schon die letzten Monate nachgedacht, wäre die beste Lösung. Ist aber mit Kosten verbunden die der Publisher tragen müsste, heißt die spart er dadurch wieder ein das er den Software Kopierschutz weglässt. Problem an der Sache wird sein die Teile müssen hergestellt werden und das ist wahrscheibnlich teurer und fällt im Nachhinein auf Kunden zurück der Kosten wegen. Wäre aufjedenfall die beste Lösung weil es fast unmöglich sowas zu knacken siehe Blizzard Authenticator.


----------



## StormZ (27. August 2012)

Wenn es dann noch eine Möglichkeit geben würde, alle spiele die man hat auf einen dongle zu bekommen wäre ich zufrieden... Das man zbs alle steam gebundenen spiele auf einen dongle bekommt und sich quasi somit der acc auf den dongle überträgt. Wie wäre das? Also ich hätte kein Problem damit, nur wie bekommt man Neue spiele drauf?


----------



## Superwip (27. August 2012)

> Ist aber mit Kosten verbunden die der Publisher tragen müsste, heißt die spart er dadurch wieder ein das er den Software Kopierschutz weglässt. Problem an der Sache wird sein die Teile müssen hergestellt werden und das ist wahrscheibnlich teurer und fällt im Nachhinein auf Kunden zurück der Kosten wegen.


 
Zu den Kosten kann man nur sagen:

-Wenn die Raubkopiererei wirklich so schlimm ist, wie es sich die Publisher einreden (Ubisoft: 97% Raubkopien) dann sollte sich ein wirklich wirkungsvoller Kopierschutz auch rechnen, wenn er recht teuer ist
- Die Server, die nötig sind um den gefürchteten "Onlinezwang" am laufen zu halten kosten auch nicht wenig
- wenn man wie von mir vorgeschlagen zwei Varianten bringt könnte man die Kosten an die Kunden weitergeben
- am Ende recht nutzlose Gadgeds üblicher Collector's Editions kosten ähnlich viel oder sogar mehr
- *Der Gewinnanteil, den die Publisher auf den Konsolen an den Konsolenhersteller abgeben müssen bewegt sich in einer ähnlichen Größenordnung*



> Wenn es dann noch eine Möglichkeit geben würde, alle spiele die man hat auf einen dongle zu bekommen wäre ich zufrieden...


 
Technisch ist das leider fast unmöglich, zumindest ohne das der Dongle erheblich unsicherer wird. Außer vielleicht man bekommt jedesmal einen komplett neuen Dongle, der explizit auch den Rest der Spielesammlung berücksichtigt.

Das Account- und Onlinezwang ala Steam durch den Dongle sinnlos wird ist ja auch einer der größten Vorteile. Außerdem könnte man dann nichtmehr einzelne Spiele verborgen oder weiterverkaufen und beim Verlust des einzigen Dongles gingen alle Spiele verloren.

Daher würde ich das nichteinmal befürworten wenn es technisch ohne Schwierigkeiten möglich wäre.


----------



## StormZ (27. August 2012)

Was ist wenn man einen dongle verliert? Dann ist das ganze spiel weg... Es sei denn man verleiht jedem dongle eine id und ein Passwort, mit dem man bei Verlust des dongles ein neues beantragen kann... Ob kostenlos oder für ein paar Euro liegt an den Publishern.


----------



## Superwip (27. August 2012)

Genau; so ist es ja mit normalem CD/DVD Kopierschutz auch: geht die CD/DVD kaputt oder verloren hat man Pech gehabt.

Wenn man AGBs ließt weiß man das man bei vielen Spielen und Programmen im Verlustfall eine neue CD/DVD beim Publisher beantragen kann, üblicherweise gegen eine Gebühr von 10€; so könnte man das natürlich auch mit den Dongles handhaben.

Soetwas kann aber natürlich auch missbraucht werden: man kauf ein Spiel ein mal, "verliert" es dann öfters und gibt die billig erworbenen Ersatzdongles an seine Freunde weiter.


----------



## AMD x6 (27. August 2012)

Ja Genau,es sei denn dieser Dongle ist mit dem eigenen PC verknüpft sprich Mac Adresse,was wiederum für Probleme beim Aufrüsten,Abrüsten führen würde oder halt Max 3Teile kann man wechseln.Das erinnert mich jetzt an Windows Aktivierung.


----------



## StormZ (27. August 2012)

Da würde die Sache mit der ID und dem Passwort ins spiel kommen...


----------

